# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Repi

## lisian

kush ma trregon naj server cs 1.6 ku eshte me zombi dhe lasera ... me falni per titullin por e shkrova gabim

----------


## argjenddre

> 82.114.72.54:27015


eshte zombie  por nuk ka llasera




> http://www.gametracker.com/search/cs/


ketu ki plot zombie + lasermine mund te gjesh

----------


## lisian

ok flm  :ngerdheshje:  do ta shikoj

----------

